# Silly Baby! Let's see your funny baby pix!



## heartprints62 (Feb 27, 2010)

I walked out of my house this morning to discover this: 



















Unfortunetly he ate nearly a whole sack of 12% feed so were on colic watch today! 


LET'S SEE YOUR SILLY BABY PICTURES TOO!!!!


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Oooh, bad baby!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

lol What a bad boy!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

naughty! Silly guy


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

Whoops! How did he get in there??


----------



## heartprints62 (Feb 27, 2010)

HAHA!! He is my pasture comedian! It was my fault, I forgot to shut the gate! He just jumped right in! It took him a little longer to convince himself to jump back out though!


----------



## Standardbred (Dec 21, 2011)

This is my 3yr old miniature pony.
Her name is Ruby and she is very cheeky and cute!!
On this occasion, she crawled underneath a low wooden bar into a small triangle with a tree in the middle (the bar was to keep horses away from the tree). Once she was in, she could not get out again as the area was too small to turnaround in. So she sat there making faces (like th one in the photo) until we pulled the bar off and she galloped off without a second thought.
Naughty!!







​


----------



## martinevisacinder (Nov 5, 2012)

dose he have collic


----------



## Serenity616 (Oct 6, 2012)

Oh my goodness! Too funny but I hope he is okay!


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

I hope he will be okay! Cross my fingers.

Storm is a very silly baby.

Silly should probably be her name. 













































































































This is one of the first pictures I've taken of her. She started being silly when she was only a couple of hours old.


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

AwwwwWwwww!!!! Silliest baybay ever!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FruityFilly98 (Jul 13, 2012)

@StellaIW... Storm is ADORABLE!!!!!! Her markings are awesome!!! And she has a personality to match!!


----------



## harvesterdaughter (Dec 8, 2012)

Wow Storm is really cute!!


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

My silly boy The Artist by Lindy.


----------



## RiverBelle (Dec 11, 2012)

What interesting coloring..


----------



## Crescent (May 2, 2012)

oh that palomino baby is so darn adorable!


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

Fun to hear that some of you agree with me finding Storm silly. 

Here is some of my videos of Storm being silly.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=BohunrapcOo

7 veckor gammal - YouTube


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

heartprints62 said:


> I walked out of my house this morning to discover this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a silly boy 
I love his face markings


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Stella Storm is so cute and lively 
what a sweet boy


----------



## MerlotDotOne (Nov 18, 2009)

Here are some playfull babys we have

Alabama 1 years old









Fini is 2 years old



























Picasso is 7 months old


----------



## Emily996 (Sep 2, 2012)

The baby is soooooo cute


----------



## JustImagine (Dec 2, 2012)

Image isn't a baby (but he's my baby), but he's pretty silly ;]


----------

